# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  30 godina Međunarodnog pravilnika

## Thlaspi

Neću raspredati puno o naslovu jer članak imate ovdje
No, imam još nešto za vas, snimku IBFANove presice (na engleskom, ne traje dugo) gdje možete čuti još neke dobre i potkrijepljene argumente o štetnosti agresivnog marketinga - svima nam je potrebno osvijestiti si što je to marketing i koliko je zaista agresivan, osobito vezano uz reklamiranje nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko...
Dakle bacite oko ovdje

----------

